# Kenda Nevegal 2.5 vs Specialized Chunder 2.3



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi! I bought Kenda Nevegal Stick-E 2.5 Kevlar tires for my Specialized Big Hit. Originaly I have Specialized Chunder 2.3 wire bead . I want to install Kendas for new season - what do you think - is it downgrade or upgrade?? Kendas are very lite , but they do not look as buletproof as Chunders. Thanks for help - Rob


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

if its single ply, which i think the bigger tyres are not, but if single ply its a puncture magnet. great grip etc though.


----------



## scotter (Sep 19, 2006)

i've had the nevegal 2.5 and currently chunder 2.3. can't wait to get another set of nevegal/blue groove.


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Well , I am not sure if I can use folding kevlar tires for DH. Side wall feels more like tube than tire (very soft) , but I have heard lots of good things about Nevegals . Do you run wire bead tires for DH only or do you run kevlar (folding) to save some weight? Thanks Rob


----------



## chicohigh5 (Mar 15, 2007)

i have run both and i honestly felt like i had less rolling resistence with the chunder but way better grip with the nev i would run nevegal front chunder back and i never had any complaints with that set up


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Kenda 1ply's = flat heaven and zero grip
Kenda 2ply's = flat heaven and zero grip
Chunders = long life and really good sideknob penetration and hard braking


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

blue groove front
nevegal rear
Run tubeless and single plys are fine. 
Ive rode maxxis for along time, tried these 2 years ago and stayed since. I run dh casings at bootleg, aside of that single for everyhting else. Talked to Eric Carter this weekend and he runs single ply for Fontanna and other courses that arent gnarly like schwietzer or bootleg. 
Not had any probs with the tubless set up either, I ripped 3 knobs clean off the center of the tire burt that would have thrashed any tube or tubeless set up.


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

I used to love the Nevegals but I started realizing their flaws.

First and foremost, if you are running Single Ply Nevegals, DON'T. You will get pinch flat after pinch flat. No matter how much air pressure you run, no matter how thick DH tubes you run.

The 2 Ply Nevegals are more reliable, but they weigh a ton compared to other 2 Ply tires.

What I liked about the Nevegals is that they were able to hold their edges really well. However, they roll very slowly in dry terrain. They grip very well on hard pack, but when I took the Nevegals to Northstar, they rolled very slowly.

Also, they tend to grab too much in the rear when it comes to braking. You may skid more than you want to. I would recommend only running a front Nevegal, but they're just so slow in dry/loose conditions...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Granted they are slower due inpart ro rubber derometer, thats why they hook up so well on stuff like tunnel, as well as they have a slide radius of approx. 2 inches before hooking up in a sliding corner (knob pattern before contact). I run tubeless and aside of bootleg/schweitzer, I run the single ply's even at Beacon and tamarack. Tubed and yes you will have pinch flats, tubeless and they are great.
As far as weight they are on par with maxxis and a few others out there as well as lighter than some, so its 50/50 as far as thats concerned. 
Nevegal rear and Blue groove front is a sweet combo from wet to dry and dusty, the only prob I had was my suspension was set up for NW style riding (drops/hucks/gaps/techy) and I washed out till I adjusted it and now its spot on.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

bullcrew said:


> Granted they are slower due inpart ro rubber derometer, thats why they hook up so well on stuff like tunnel, as well as they have a slide radius of approx. 2 inches before hooking up in a sliding corner (knob pattern before contact). I run tubeless and aside of bootleg/schweitzer, I run the single ply's even at Beacon and tamarack. Tubed and yes you will have pinch flats, tubeless and they are great.
> As far as weight they are on par with maxxis and a few others out there as well as lighter than some, so its 50/50 as far as thats concerned.
> Nevegal rear and Blue groove front is a sweet combo from wet to dry and dusty, the only prob I had was my suspension was set up for NW style riding (drops/hucks/gaps/techy) and I washed out till I adjusted it and now its spot on.


Yeah they hook up great on Tunnel if you drag your brakes the whole way down going toddler speed.


----------



## bigEhit (Aug 14, 2007)

i currently have both tires one set on each of my big hits and in all honesty i hate the nevegals. so unpredictable and terrible wear. i think the tire lasted about 5 weeks of riding my local spot. chunders dominate the nevs but i think there are still better tires out there. especially with the $60 price tag of the chunders.


----------



## NEstinkyrider (Sep 10, 2007)

bigEhit said:


> i currently have both tires one set on each of my big hits and in all honesty i hate the nevegals. so unpredictable and terrible wear. i think the tire lasted about 5 weeks of riding my local spot. chunders dominate the nevs but i think there are still better tires out there. especially with the $60 price tag of the chunders.


such as?


----------



## jezhkrider (Mar 22, 2006)

Maxxis Minion F & R and or a combination of those and a High Roller.

To me these are the best DH/ FR applicable tyres for most terrain i have ridden.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I just got back from Bootleg and wasn't as impressed with the Nevegal as I had been (only running front). The kevlar pinched, no surprise there. The dual ply held up fine but was noticeably slow rolling and didn't hold in the loose corners as well as other guys I was with (most were running Minions). I'm going to try some other tire next trip, maybe a softer compound...


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

well, of the two i would pick Maxxxis...


----------



## poozank (Dec 22, 2007)

chunder stink the side nobs fold over and u crash


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

:eekster: :eekster: :eekster: Wow , I tought Nevegal is the best tire for DH , I can see them on almost every bike (races or fun rides) , so I am in shock right now and I am not happy either , because I just got set of kevlar Nevegals 2.5 (wanted to save some weight  ). I guess I should ask first  Now , I like Maxxis Minions but here is my question - what Minion tire are you talking about??? Is it type DHR or DHF or Super tacky or 60a or ............ Just do not want to do mistake again and I am lost and confused with so many choices. I weight 160pounds , DH rider with most of my riding in Colorado. Thanks Rob


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Minion F's or High Rollers in the 3C compound are pretty much the best tires ever in my experience. Look what the top racers CHOOSE to run.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

Raptordude said:


> Also, they tend to grab too much in the rear when it comes to braking. You may skid more than you want to. I would recommend only running a front Nevegal, but they're just so slow in dry/loose conditions...


A tire that grabs (has good traction) is less likely to skid.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

A lot of us run the Nevegals because they are cheaper than Maxxis. I like them fine on the rocky stuff but the loose hardpack turns just weren't working out. I tried them on the rear for one ride, hated it. I'm still running Maxxis on back, Highroller or Ignitor with the LUST casing.


----------



## Clutchman83 (Apr 16, 2006)

I actually like my Nevys, but I run 2.35's. Yeah they pinch flat like a biiatch unless you run about 40psi or more for my weight (35 lb bike 180 lb rider with gear) but over that I haven't had many issues. I've used 2.5 Chunders and they are a huge 2.5, I'm not impressed with them and have recently swapped for DHf's front and back for DHilling. Ride pretty much every soil and turrain and the Nevegals are money unless you try to hang with a downhill bike with appropriate rubber on. I wouldn't eliminate them but consider going tubeless with a thicker sidewall to alleviate pinch flatting at lower psi.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

Are there any other variations of the Specialized Chunder?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i've run minions, chunders, and i'm running nevegals right now.the nevegals roll slightly slower, but really it doesn't matter - if you're losing speed because if it, just pedal, and if you're going fast enough you have to brake, you'd be braking anyway. 

The only other complaint i've had about the nevegals is that they don't do as well in the mud as my minions did (but better then the chunders). They're extremely predictable (way more then the chunders or minions) although they don't have the super hord cornering edge that the minion and chunder do, but as long as you're smart about your turns they'll work just fine. If you're rolling down shallow hardpack or mud all the time, you're not gonna dig the nevegals, but other then that they're fine. I too have the DH casing and I dig it. Don't stress, i've had people on worn out pos no-name 2.1 mountain bike tires beat me down the hill, and vice versa. So long as you learn how the tire works, it'll be fine.

well, that last part might be an exaggeration, but there are plenty of people who race/ride kendas who like them alot and do way better then you, or any of the naysayers ever will.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

damn, that's a statement right there! 

But there's nothing wrong with trying other brands, right?


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

I see somebody found my old thread. Here is small update from me. I bought Maxxis Minions 2.5 DHF front &DHR rear in 3C compound ($55each) and now I am expecting a lot , just because they cost a lot  They are for sure beautiful , amazing tires - I did not ride them yet but I love their look . "Downhill specific" sign makes me feel like PRO already  I put on my Bighit new Kenda Nevegals 2.5 carbon (they are very light) for first rides in mud and I plan to try both of them and compare this season , what is the best tire for me (Chunder/Minion/Nevegal - price/ performance) as I am not PRO , I can not wait to see such a huge difference.I will let you know and thanks for your help. Rob


----------



## robicycle (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh BTW every time I open any bike magazine (MTBaction , BIKE , Mountain biking UK etc) I see 90% action shots on Kenda Nevegals. They can NOT be so bad , c'mon. Rob


----------



## Raptordude (Mar 30, 2004)

dwnhlldav said:


> A tire that grabs (has good traction) is less likely to skid.


Depends on the terrain.

It felt like whenever I really needed solid braking from the rear Nevegal I got the feeling that I locked up the terrain underneath it and dragged it with me. No, I wasn't roosting nor skidding, it just felt that way.

It's like locking up the rear tire on a loose rug and dragging it along.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

How can you tell if the Chunder is a 2 ply or a 1 ply version by not looking at it?

From the Spesh website, the 1 ply Chunders were said to have lower knobs, but how low are they?


----------



## theridingkid (May 12, 2013)

I have this Exact set-up. Its bullet Proof! Plenty of Bit! Just watch for pinch flats in the rear.


----------

